
Too many files: Reiser FS vs hashed paths  - nickb
http://ygingras.net/b/2007/12/too-many-files:-reiser-fs-vs-hashed-paths
======
bayareaguy
FreeDup (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=89078>) can work better than
either of these when you have lots of small files which are rarely updated.

